# Help with upstairs shower drain



## davescountry (Aug 27, 2011)

All, thanks in advance for the help. 

I am working on an upstairs shower drain. This house was built in the mid-70s. The drain was leaking into the downstairs bathroom ceiling. So, I have torn out some of the ceiling in the downstairs bathroom to give me some working room. 

At any rate, I determined the drain needed replaced. The ring basically broke into pieces when I pulled it out. I picked up a "no calk" drain from Lowes. 

The problem I am running into now is that the clearance around the drain pipe and the wood around the drain isn't enough to get the new ring on. I am attaching a picture. IN the pic, the area with no clearance is about 2 o'clock. Working from below, I can fit the ring up in there, but the drain pipe is then off center. So, I can't get the drain started into the threads from above. 

Anyone ever seen this problem and have any suggestions for me?


----------



## Redwood (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, every time I work on a shower drain I see that happen. The reason is because the hole for the drain is cut, then the drain is placed on the shower pan, and the shower pan is then put in place....

Cut the old drain into pieces which can be removed and then you will need a different type of drain to install. One that doesn't have a big nut that you need to tighten but uses jacking screws to tighten it in place.

Try this one out...
Davke© "The Dream Drain"


----------



## davescountry (Aug 28, 2011)

That looks interesting.  What is the difference between the 2000 and the 3000?  What I see is that one doesn't have a hub, but I don't really know what that means. 

Any idea on where to get something like this?  I also saw something similar in something called a Sioux Chief Jackrabbit.  Are they pretty much the same?


----------



## Redwood (Aug 28, 2011)

The Davke 2000 and the Sioux Chief Jackrabbit are nearly identical. They are referred to as a "No Caulk" connection and they use a nut which compresses a rubber gasket around the outside of the pipe to seal the connection. These can be temperamental and I have repaired the work of others where slight angular misalignments or a poorly bedded shower pan flexing causing movement cause leak problems.

The Davke 3000 is a "No Hub" connection which utilizes a banded coupling to join the drain assembly and the pipe and I have never had a leak problem with this connection even when patching up the bad work of others...


----------

